# Fossil battery life? 2 years?!??



## metroplex

I bought a Fossil watch in May 2008. I noticed that the watch all of a sudden ran slow just a few days ago. I was wondering why the heck it still wasn't lunch yet. I glanced at my PC clock and the clock on the phone and realized my Fossil was about 25 minutes slow.

I took it to the local Fossil store and they charged me $10 to replace the battery. They said it was normal for the battery to only last 2 years. Since most lithium cell batteries are about $5, I figure $10 wasn't too bad to have it done properly.

Is it really normal to need a new battery every 2 years with a Fossil?


----------



## Watchbreath

Although a bit short, it's not unusual. There's no tellin how long it was in the
store or since it left the factory.


----------



## eteller

I've picked up quite a few at the Fossil outlet and have found battery life to vary greatly. Probably depends on how old they were to start with. If it's a chronograph, make sure the chrono is off.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I usually can get 4 yrs out of a Swiss battery. Fossil's batteries are probably not Swiss.


----------



## niles316

Gianna's Dad said:


> I usually can get 4 yrs out of a Swiss battery. Fossil's batteries are probably not Swiss.


Are Swiss batt like Renata really superior to batt like Maxwell or Energizer? :think:


----------



## nectarios73

niles316 said:


> Are Swiss batt like Renata really superior to batt like Maxwell or Energizer? :think:


renata is very good brand.and the others are good too.but its not going by the brand,but by the chemistry.what brand is inside fossils? energizer or china-izer?


----------



## J.D.B.

Is this a digital(LCD) or analogue(hands) Fossil? I've noticed my analogue quartzes don't go as long as any of my digitals. Usually I get more than two years, but , as mentioned above, you don't know how long it's actually been running.....If ya really wanna save a few bucks, learn to change batteries yourself, if you're at all mechanically inclined.

Josh


----------



## Lord Monocle

I bought a Fossil Twist about four years ago and the battery is still good. (For those who don't know, the Twist is a battery-powered quartz with an automatic movement for the second hand, and a couple of windows through the face to show the mechanical portion of the movement.)


----------



## never_keeps_time

niles316 said:


> Are Swiss batt like Renata really superior to batt like Maxwell or Energizer? :think:


At my store we use maxell batteries because they tend to not leak we have seen that renta batteries actually leak before the batteries even die. And I see this happen about 8 out of 10 watches with renta batteries.

Second, the battery life will not only depend on tue actual size of the battery but also the movement it is placed in. I've seen same battery place into two different watches with different movements and get totally different life spands. Lady movado without second hand can get up to 5 years while some other watch will get 2 years on the same battery.

Also if u use all the features of the watch your gonna drain the battery alot faster as well. So there are many factors in determining the battery life of the watch and also the older the watch is the more power is going to drain like your car.


----------



## Beau8

Gianna's Dad said:


> I usually can get 4 yrs out of a Swiss battery. Fossil's batteries are probably not Swiss.





niles316 said:


> Are Swiss batt like Renata really superior to batt like Maxwell or Energizer? :think:


Some Energizer batteries are made here in the US. Depends on the functions and features like someone all ready mentioned. The trade off for a reliable and accurate watch is a quartz movement that runs on batteries.


----------



## jricharc

Lord Monocle said:


> I bought a Fossil Twist about four years ago and the battery is still good. (For those who don't know, the Twist is a battery-powered quartz with an automatic movement for the second hand, and a couple of windows through the face to show the mechanical portion of the movement.)


I have a Fossil ME1005 Twist watch and mine still tells the correct time but the second hand movement no longer works, is this a battery issue? I am always confused as to what part of the watch the battery operates on these twist watches. Also if I shake the watch the second hand dial will work for a few seconds before stopping again.

Here is a photo for reference:


----------



## StufflerMike

No clue, the ME1005 is fitted with an automatic/quartz movement. Take it to a watchmaker.


----------



## J.D.B.

As you quoted, the mechanical part is for the second hand. Does the second hand keep running if you wear the watch (thereby winding it)? If not, then yes there is something mechanically wrong with it and it can be repaired by Fossil (or not, as it's keeping time). Fossil service was very fast and friendly when I needed them for one of their "full auto" movements.

Josh


----------



## KHaskus

I usually get anywhere from 3 to four years from a decent battery, so if you watch sat on a shelf or in a warehouse for a year or so.. well then 2yrs is not that uncommon.. It happens. Just get a new Battery.. 

-KH


----------

